# Dairy and Fibro Pain?



## MALI (Jul 8, 2001)

I have IBS-D and hardly ever consume dairy products.But once in a while I"fall of the Wagon" so to speak. The day after i have a stiff neck and severe pain just about everywhere in my body,joints,legs,back. It often lasts several days.Any thought on this? could it be an attack of Fibro? Sign,weak when it comes to ice cream.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

so many things trigger pain in my body i dont see why dairy wouldnt,or couldnt do that too.i dont *THINK* i have any food alergies.i have cold cereal every morning,might i have a BIG wake up call if i ever try to quit!!


----------



## MALI (Jul 8, 2001)

Thank you squrts. I use to blame these kind of attacks on the weather,you know cold an damp, but i have been getting them this past summer and more and more i think they are food allergy related. Anyone out there who has fibro think that this is possible? Please respond. MALI


----------



## kestral (Nov 2, 2002)

I think dairy is a problem, as well as wheat.My chinese medicine doctor warned me about tomatoes - being in the nightshade family - check it out and see how you react.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Sounds like a food allergy to me. Bummer on the ice cream too


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Yep, a real bummer, but it sounds like it could very well be a food allergy, or at least a food "intolerance". There is a difference; however, it's very slight as far as I'm concerned.Food allergies mean you should avoid that particular food or group of foods entirely. Food intolerance means if you consume certain foods in small amounts you may be okay, but do it infrequently.Or so my allergist tells me. Doesn't seem like there is much of a difference between the two, does it?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2002)

If this happens repeatedly it certainly sounds like ice cream may not be the way to go.I usually get crampy pains after I've injested certain dairy products.... my nose gets stuffed up and in general I feel like ####.So... yeah.... I can identify.Evie


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Mali, I tend to be more ibs©, but when I start consuming too many dairy products then I get ibs(d) or spastic colon. I know that I'm lactose intolerant and shouldn't be eating those foods, but as you said I do fall off the wagon every now and then. For me it's the rich stuff the creams, cheeses. If I have a little milk with cereal in the morning I seem to be okay. The pain does get bad and I feel very tired after. A friend recommended that I take an over the counter med for lactose interolance first before eating dairy. Haven't tried it yet. I figure as long as I don't overdue it with the dairy I seem to be okay.


----------



## AliceH (Oct 20, 2002)

Whenever I would sneak some ice cream at night I would wake up the next morning with red eyes, swollen nearly shut. I think the sugar was as much to blame as anything. Cutting out the dairy completely cuts out a lot of foods with sugar, too. Alice


----------



## MALI (Jul 8, 2001)

Thanks to all of you that wrote back. Kestral, your doctor is right about tomatoes, they are a No, No! Though up to now I only connected them to diarrhea. Because of the -D I already struck so many foods from my shopping list that I can not stand walking through the super market any more. I'm sure many of you are in the same boat, so I better stop whining. I am not feeling any better though and the rice and soft boiled egg diet is depressing.


----------

